#  >  > Networking, Hardware, Server Side Technologies >  >  > Networking and Hardware >  >  > Hardware >  >  Which factors are affecting microprocessor speed?

## Bhavya

Hello guys,

On computers, microprocessor joins all the functions of a CPU on an integrated circuit. 
Can you guys tell me which factors are affecting microprocessor speed?




Thank You!

----------

